# Wessen Laich ist das?



## Tanny (3. Apr. 2014)

Hallo allerseits,
 die Sonne scheint, die Bäume schlagen aus......
...und meine Algen explodieren......

Was macht der gewissenhafte Tümpelbesitzer?
...genau: täglich Algen abfischen!

Das habe ich dann auch immer brav gemacht - bis ich vor einigen Tagen
plötzlich in den Algen Laichschnüre hatte - und mein Teich ist im Moment voll davon!

Kann mir jemand sagen, wer diese Laichschnüre ablegt? __ Frösche? __ Kröten? __ Molche? oder?

 

...jetzt werden die Algen jedenfalls erstmal "mit der Pinzette" entfernt - dauert täglich wirklich lange...
... aber was tut man nicht alles für die Kleinen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## misudapi (3. Apr. 2014)

hallo Kirsten
sowas hab ich seit Montag auch in meiner Pfütze
Schnüre mit steckkopfnadel großen schwarzen Etwas. Bei mir vermute ich aber Erdkrötenlaich,da ich einen Tag vorher ein Päarchen Erdkröten aus einen anderen Teich gerettet hatte. Bei mir waren sie keine 12 Stunden im Wasser und hatten meine Pflanze mit diesen Material regelrecht umwickelt.
Dein Zeug sieht genauso aus wie meins, also würd ich sagen : Erdkrötenlaich


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2014)

Hi,

guckt mal im Lexikon - Tiere -  Amphibien/Reptilien bei der __ Erdkröte oder der __ Wechselkröte. Das ist Laich von Bufonidae - echte __ Kröten


----------



## dragsterrobby (3. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,
ja die hab ich auch, jede Menge aber ich glaube mein Sonnenbarsch und die Orfen können es kaum abwarten, bis die schlüpfen!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2014)

Hi Günter,

das glaube ich net das die sich schon auf die Krötenquappies freuen
die Orfen und Sonnenfische nehmen die Quappen ins Maul und spucken sie in sekundenschnelle wieder aus. Krötenquappen schmecken nämlich extrem bäh. Außer dem __ Aal (und meinen Polypteriden im Aquarium) kenn ich keinen Fisch der sich Krötenquappen munden läßt. Nicht umsonst sind in der heimischen Natur __ Kröten die einzigsten Amphibien die sich selbst in Karpfen- und Forellenteichen problemlos fortpflanzen können

MfG Frank


----------



## dragsterrobby (3. Apr. 2014)

Oh, das hätte ich nicht gedacht!
Na dann muß ich wohl warten, bis sie sich von alleine auf Wanderschaft begeben.


----------



## StefanBO (3. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> guckt mal im Lexikon - Tiere -  Amphibien/Reptilien bei der __ Erdkröte oder der __ Wechselkröte. Das ist Laich von Bufonidae - echte __ Kröten





Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> die Orfen und Sonnenfische nehmen die Quappen ins Maul und spucken sie in sekundenschnelle wieder aus. Krötenquappen schmecken nämlich extrem bäh. Außer dem __ Aal (und meinen Polypteriden im Aquarium) kenn ich keinen Fisch der sich Krötenquappen munden läßt. Nicht umsonst sind in der heimischen Natur Kröten die einzigsten Amphibien die sich selbst in Karpfen- und Forellenteichen problemlos fortpflanzen können


auch wenn man so etwas immer mal wieder in Foren lesen kann, das stimmt nicht. Erdkröten sind die einzigen heimischen Amphibien, deren Larven für viele Fische ungenießbar sind, so dass sie sogar von Fischbesatz profitieren können.
Z.B. zu der genannten Wechselkröte schreibt Dieter Glandt in seinem "Taschenlexikon der Amphibien und Reptilien Europas":


> Unter den Feinden sind vor allem Fische zu nennen, die in kleinen isolierten Stillgewässern zu einer ernsten Bedrohung werden können. Vor allem von Menschen in die Laichgewässer eingesetzte Karauschen und aus Nordamerika stammende __ Sonnenbarsche erbeuten in großer Anzahl die Kaulquappen.


Zum Thema Ausspucken, das kann manchmal auch ein temporärer Effekt sein. Ich habe letztes Jahr mal beobachtet, wie ganz frisch geschlüpfte Grasfroschkaulquappen von ausgewachsenen Bitterlingen und ein- oder zweijährigen Stichlingen wieder ausgespuckt worden sind. Vermutlich lag das an der noch anhaftenden Gallerte. Zumindest die __ Stichlinge fressen ja so ziemlich alles, was sie erbeuten können. Ich meine sogar, dass in Fachliteratur/Studienberichten Erdkrötenquappen als Beutetiere erwähnt worden sind, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, ob es nicht doch eine unsicherere Quelle war.


----------



## Tanny (3. Apr. 2014)

vielen Dank für die Antworten. 
Erdkröten kann sehr gut sein - ich finde eigentlich immer welche, wenn ich alle 2 Jahre am Misthaufen
das Brett hochnehme, über das die Mistkarre hochgefahren wird. 
Der Misthaufen ist nicht weit von den Tümpeln weg. 

Heute waren schon wieder neue Laichstränge da. Und die ekligsten Algenplacken auf der Wasseroberfläche, 
die man am liebsten sofort entfernen will, sind voll mit dem Laich.
Insofern also: "Augen zu und durch...."

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Apr. 2014)

Hi Stefan,

das Wechsel- oder Kreuzkrötenquappen nicht gefressen werden hat doch keiner geschrieben. Da diese aber aber nicht überall vorkommen und in Gartenteichen auch kaum mal laichen - Annett ist glaube ich die einzige hier wo Wechselkröten 1x laichten - sie nutzen dafür eher periodische, pflanzenarme Tümpel wo hier normalerweise keine Fische drin vorkommen, kann man diese Arten mal außen vor lassen

Beutetiere sind  "Erd)krötenquappen schon für sehr viele Tiere (sonst legten sie nicht Mengen von Eier ab). Vom ganzen abgelegten Laich eines Paares erreichen nur ca. 2-3 Tiere mal die Geschlechtsreife) Insekten/Insektenlarven (wie __ Gelbrandkäfer/- Larven, Libellenlarven), andere Amphibien, Reptilien, Vögel, Krebse, einige Fische (ein großer __ Waller oder __ Hecht läßt sich von den Gift-/Bitterstoffen auch einer adulten Kröte sicher nicht so leicht abschrecken)

bei mir z.B gingen letztes Jahr Massen von Erdkrötchen aus dem "Fischteich" an Land. Im Teich schwammen da noch 3 Koi, (35cm), 11 Rotfedern (um 20cm) + dutzende Jungtiere um 10cm, 8 Schleien (20-35cm) + dutzende Jungtiere, 5 Sonnenfische (um 15cm), unzählige __ Stichlinge (hab im Herbst wieder über 200 der eingeschleppten Biester abgefischt  - das Jahr vorher >500) und mehrere __ Döbel zwischen 10 und 20cm. Im fischfreien Amphibientümpel überlebte scheinbar nicht eine __ Quappe des einzelnen (Erd)Krötenpaares was dort seine Schnüre deponierte (da waren sehr viele Großlibellenlarven drin)

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (4. Apr. 2014)

dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Oh, das hätte ich nicht gedacht!
> Na dann muß ich wohl warten, bis sie sich von alleine auf Wanderschaft begeben.



Ist ja auch kein Problem, die Kleinen sind ja eher nützlich.
Übrigens: __ Rückenschwimmer haben Krötenquappies auch zum fressen gern...


----------



## StefanBO (5. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> das Wechsel- oder Kreuzkrötenquappen nicht gefressen werden hat doch keiner geschrieben. Da diese aber aber nicht überall vorkommen und in Gartenteichen auch kaum mal laichen - Annett ist glaube ich die einzige hier wo Wechselkröten 1x laichten - sie nutzen dafür eher periodische, pflanzenarme Tümpel wo hier normalerweise keine Fische drin vorkommen, kann man diese Arten mal außen vor lassen
> [...]
> Im fischfreien Amphibientümpel überlebte scheinbar nicht eine __ Quappe des einzelnen (Erd)Krötenpaares was dort seine Schnüre deponierte (da waren sehr viele Großlibellenlarven drin)


Da wir uns ja einig sind, dass es (nur) um Erdkrötenquappen geht, wenn von Gift- oder Bitterstoffe die Rede ist, die viele Fischarten vom Verspeisen derselben abhalten, bitte ich noch einmal um eine verwechslungssichere Ausdrucksweise: Wenn von Krötenquappen die Rede ist, wird wohl jeder denken, dass von Krötenquappen die Rede ist. Also zumindest von allen Quappen, die auf deutsch mit "Kröte" enden. Wenn der Begriff nicht gleich noch großzügiger verwendet wird ...

Ob Wechselkröten wirklich so selten in frisch angelegeten Gartenteichen laichen, die nicht sofort völlig zugepflanzt werden, sei mal dahin gestellt. Kreuzkröten tun es durchaus! Die Möglichkeit, einen Teich erst einmal das erste Jahr sich selbst zu überlassen, und somit lokal vorkommenden Pionierarten eine Chance zu bieten, hat grundsätzlich jeder, der einen neuen Teich anlegt. Meist reichen ja auch kleine "Zusatzteiche"  Von anderen Pionierarten, z.B. bei __ Libellen, ganz zu schweigen.

Außerdem gibt es ja noch die Geburtshelferkröten, deren Quappen durchaus von fischfreien Gartenteichen profitieren könn(t)en. Wobei sie sich gegen Arten, die nicht besonders aufmerksam den Grund absuchen, bei entsprechenden Versteckmöglichkeiten (in größeren Gewässern?) sogar trotzdem noch einigermaßen behaupten können.

Ja, klar, in Gartenteichen, die in der Regel ja nur wenige (Dutzend) Quadratmeter groß sind, kommen meist nur wenige Arten in ausreichender Anzahl durch. Nach dem Motto: "Jeder Teich ist anders" mal die eine oder die andere Art. Wenn man auf mehrere Arten Wert legt, kann man ja verschiedene, gerne auch kleinere und flachere, abgetrennte  Bereiche, Kleinteiche, langsam fließende Bachläufe mit Vertiefungen o.ä. als "Aufzuchtbereiche" anlegen. Eine andere Möglichkeit könnte es sein, Mückenlarven, Tubifex oder anderes Lebendfutter zuzugeben ... oder man wartet doch ab, welche Zuwanderer sich von alleine durchsetzen ... egal ob Molch, Frosch, Kröte oder Libelle, alle leiden unter dem Verlust von (vernetzten) Lebensräumen ...


----------



## Friedolin (5. Apr. 2014)

Hallo und guten Abend,

habe ich heute gefunden in unserem Teich ein dicken Batzen Laich.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Apr. 2014)

Hi Stefan,

gut das Du die __ Geburtshelferkröte erwähnst. Da tritt auch mal wieder deutlich das Problem der deutschen Namen zu Tage. Denn weder Geburtshelferkröte noch __ Knoblauchkröte sind, trotz ....kröte im deutschen Namen, __ Kröten (Bufonidae)

Knoblauchkröte (Pelobates fuscus)  gehört in die Familie Pelobatidae (Krötenfrösche - bzw. deren Unterfamilie Schaufelfußkröten)

Geburtshelferkröte (Alytes obstetricans) gehört zur monotypischen Familie Alytidae(Geburtshelferkröten) , und die ist sehr nahe mit den __ Unken (Bombinatoridae) verwandt

MfG Frank


----------



## Andreas A. (6. Apr. 2014)

Moin, moin!
Nach dem ich 20 Jahre nur Teichmolche bei mir im Gartenteich hatte, hat letztes Jahr die __ Erdkröte abgelaicht und dieses Jahr Erdkröte und __ Moorfrosch. Ich habe früher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Froschlaich bei mir keine Chance hat, da die __ Molche alles wegfuttern. Von den Erdkröten habe ich letztes Jahr auch bald nach dem Schlupf nichts mehr gesehen. Anscheinend sind genug Prädatoren im Teich, die Erdkrötenquappen mögen.
Dieses Jahr bin ich ja am überlegen, ob ich den Laich in eine seperate Wanne gebe, damit die mal eine Chance haben. 
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Andreas A. (6. Apr. 2014)

StefanBO schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit, einen Teich erst einmal das erste Jahr sich selbst zu überlassen, und somit lokal vorkommenden Pionierarten eine Chance zu bieten, hat grundsätzlich jeder, der einen neuen Teich anlegt. Meist reichen ja auch kleine "Zusatzteiche"  Von anderen Pionierarten, z.B. bei __ Libellen, ganz zu schweigen.



Hallo,
nicht nur, dass man damit etwas für den Artenschutz machen kann, es ist auch noch sehr interessant, wie sich ein Teich mit der Zeit ändert. In meine Teiche habe ich lehmigen Sand gefüllt, der unter dem Humus-Horizont war und nur spärlich bepflanzt. Ich konnte zwar keine Kreuzkröten beobachten, obwohl die in erreichbarer Nähe vorkommen, dafür aber schon im ersten Jahr eine größere Anzahl Plattbauchlibellen, die ja auch neu entstandene Gewässer mögen. Mittlerweile kommt der __ Plattbauch nur noch ab und zu mal vor, dafür sind jede Menge andere Arten zugewandert.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tanny (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo Frank, 



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Günter,
> 
> das glaube ich net das die sich schon auf die Krötenquappies freuen
> die Orfen und Sonnenfische nehmen die Quappen ins Maul und spucken sie in sekundenschnelle wieder aus. Krötenquappen schmecken nämlich extrem bäh. Außer dem __ Aal (und meinen Polypteriden im Aquarium) kenn ich keinen Fisch der sich Krötenquappen munden läßt. Nicht umsonst sind in der heimischen Natur __ Kröten die einzigsten Amphibien die sich selbst in Karpfen- und Forellenteichen problemlos fortpflanzen können
> ...



jetzt weiss ich auch, was die "ekligen" Bufo-Quappen trotz schlechten Geschmacks so gigantisch dezimiert: 
die Libellenlarven. 
Ich habe heute zum 3. Mal einen sehr schnellen und geübten Angriff einer Libellenlarve auf eine vorbeiziehende Kaulquappe gesehen - faszinierend! Und wenn sie sie hat, dann läßt sie sich mit der Kaulquappe absinken und scheint sie dann auszusaugen?
Kann das angehen?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Mai 2014)

Tanny schrieb:


> Und wenn sie sie hat, dann läßt sie sich mit der Kaulquappe absinken und scheint sie dann auszusaugen?
> Kann das angehen?


Ja, die Larven fressen alles.


----------

